# First Restoration - 1937 (?) Western Flyer



## JPKelley5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello all! Until this past Saturday I considered myself an avid cyclist and a sub-amateur mechanic with no bikes in the household older than 2005 and I outsource all repairs.  I stumbled upon this bike last weekend, bought it sight unseen with no idea what to do with it, and I've really enjoyed the process of getting to know both the bike and the restoration scene. I'm hooked! What I've gathered so far: 1937 Western Flyer (stamp on bottom bracket is K37371); appears to be almost entirely original; rear hub is a Eclipse Morrow w/ appropriate date code, front is a New Departure. Under the rust there is a single layer of paint. Robin's egg blue with white accents and red and white pin stripes. I rode it about 50 feet on Saturday and it rolls and stops 

I'm interested in any/all thoughts, comments, advice, or knowledge of the bike you might have and where to start on the restoration. My first instinct is to break it down, remove rust, take inventory etc. Thus far I know it's missing the headlight and rear taillight lens. I've been unable to any pictures online of this particular year/make/model.  Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2020)

With a “K” serial I would say 1941. A full resto will exceed the value of this bike a few times over. Check out the restoration section for tips on cleaning and preserving. I’d clean, service, ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> With a “K” serial I would say 1941. A full resto will exceed the value of this bike a few times over. Check out the restoration section for tips on cleaning and preserving. I’d clean, service, ride. V/r Shawn



Thanks! The seller guessed 1940. I interpreted the K the same way you did based on codes I found, but the 37 threw me. My plan is to just invest enough to clean it up make it mechanically sound. My daughter (10) loves it, so perhaps I'll get it resprayed and let her enjoy riding it while I find something more worthy of a proper restoration.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2020)

I think you would be surprised at how well the original paint will clean up. A respray would drastically reduce the collector value of the bike. A proper restoration on just about any balloon tire bike will be a couple thousand dollars by the time you get done. Your bike, your call though. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 23, 2020)

Nice bike.  Service it clean it up maybe your daughter will like it once it is preserved. If not, do it as she would like it. Good to see new/younger people involved in vintage/antique bikes. Make it HER bike and hopefully it will be a lifetime love with her and old bikes. A lot of great info on this site. Keep us up to date.  Have fun.


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2020)

Nice find.Clean her up and let daughter enjoy ! .


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 23, 2020)

Clean it up, service it and ride it!


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2020)

Bike just needs to be cleaned.


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks OG except grips and can't tell from the pic but probably just had a rear reflector, a good cleaning ( I wouldn't do more than 0000 steel wool & WD40 on the paint )  & service will do wonders, preserve the history and enjoy


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 23, 2020)

Do NOT repaint this bike!


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Mmw


rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Do NOT repaint this bike!



Don’t think I will! I spent some time this evening with some OOOO steel wool. The paint is largely in decent shape but for a few of the top surfaces. I like the patina. Any suggestions on containing the rust once it’s removed?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 23, 2020)

just wax it and keep it dry and stored inside, will be a-ok


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Blue! Who knew?


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow!, WD & 0000 sw?


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 23, 2020)

mrg said:


> Wow!, WD & 0000 sw?




WD, 0000, and naval jelly on the heavier areas.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 25, 2020)

I have a couple of tire questions. With bikes and bike parts in general in short supply across the country, I'm struggling to find the right tires. The ones that came with the bike held air but are not roadworthy. Were the original tires all black or white walls? Probably doesn't matter as I'm just cleaning it up and riding it, but I'd prefer to keep the look somewhat original. Is there a supplier of vintage reproductions that might have tires in supply? The typical sources, including the two local shops I prefer, are out of stock as everyone is dusting off their beach cruisers these days.  Lastly, any tips on on unsticking the fork from the stem/headset would be great. I've removed the bolt from the stem and the headset is loose but still very much attached to the steerer tube. Thanks!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 27, 2020)

Ask for a pair of these in this thread if you like them. Sounds like they are worth it.








						U.S. Royal Chain tread black wall tires, Pair, New $65.00 + shipping "all black tire | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Hi Im Coca-Cola_nerd on ebay and I made an offer on your all black royal chain tires. I see you have them for sale on here. I would like to order 2 pairs in all black, with tubes. So 4 tires/4 tubes total. Can you work me out a non ebay price shipped for them? save you on fees and maybe save me...




					thecabe.com
				



As for the stuck stem - spray some penetrating fluid wait a day and try to wiggle it loose - if it doesn't go I would **think** putting the bolt back in slightly and tapping/bonking the bolt with a hammer may work? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Scribble (Jun 27, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Ask for a pair of these in this thread if you like them. Sounds like they are worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Agreed on the stem, it usually takes me a few days to get stuck stems out. Shoot some BP blaster in there and try to remove the stem, if it doesn't work soak it again and try agian later.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 27, 2020)

Great first time project ! Once you start in this hobbie you can't stop. 8 years and 100+ bikes later and I'm still here !


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks for the help, everyone. I wouldn't call my hammer technique "tapping" but the stem is now unstuck and the headset is refurbished and reinstalled. 

So, I showed up at my usual Saturday morning group ride and unexpectedly came home with project bike #2. A cycling friend knew of my new hobby and pulled a 1953 Schwinn New World (K42380 is the sn) out of his garden where it was used as decoration. Yet another ladies bike, but I'm really fascinated by the head badge. It's from what used to be my favorite local bike shop, which closed in 2012 after 95 years in business.  It's probably in better shape than the Western Flyer - just needs a thorough cleaning and new tires. Everything seems to be there and it's almost entirely original.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 27, 2020)

JPKelley5 said:


> Thanks for the help, everyone. I wouldn't call my hammer technique "tapping" but the stem is now unstuck and the headset is refurbished and reinstalled.
> 
> So, I showed up at my usual Saturday morning group ride and unexpectedly came home with project bike #2. A cycling friend knew of my new hobby and pulled a 1953 Schwinn New World (K42380 is the sn) out of his garden where it was used as decoration. Yet another ladies bike, but I'm really fascinated by the head badge. It's from what used to be my favorite local bike shop, which closed in 2012 after 95 years in business.  It's probably in better shape than the Western Flyer - just needs a thorough cleaning and new tires. Everything seems to be there and it's almost entirely original.
> 
> ...



Looks good!  You got it out of the garden in time.  Do some research into wheels and tires before you get  too into it.  If it has S6 rims you are ok.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 27, 2020)

HA ha! There is no turning back now, resistance is futile! They will find you...

That Schwinn will clean up nice, quality paint cleans up well with the just the right amount of patina. 1952 I rescued form becoming scrap metal. Only 24" tires though.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 27, 2020)

24"  That is rare.  In excellent condition!


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 28, 2020)

gkeep said:


> HA ha! There is no turning back now, resistance is futile! They will find you...
> 
> That Schwinn will clean up nice, quality paint cleans up well with the just the right amount of patina. 1952 I rescued form becoming scrap metal. Only 24" tires though.
> View attachment 1219478



I'm going to need to find a chain guard. Were they originally chrome? I was concerned about finding the proper color, which appears to be identical to yours.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't think your New World is a 53 model. Looks like a 1940-41 to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2020)

Interesting. I didn't really pay much attention to what you said the serial number was earlier. Your bike is actually a later war time piece if it actually has a K serial number. Check out @Miq 's thread on these. Is the rear hub a black out piece? 









						Wartime Schwinn New World Bikes - We Know You Have Them - Tell Us About Them!! | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Please help us gather some more info on wartime Schwinn New Worlds (or other lightweights).  We know many of you have these unique bikes and they all have an interesting story to tell.  We are already starting to get an idea of what serial number New Worlds have the transition from brazing to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting. I didn't really pay much attention to what you said the serial number was earlier. Your bike is actually a later war time piece if it actually has a K serial number. Check out @Miq 's thread on these. Is the rear hub a black out piece?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. The sn is on the bottom bracket (rusted numbers appear to be 4 and 2) and the rear hub is black. I've included pics of each as well as some others that could be helpful. I based the original dating on a code translator I found, but I see now that the prewar bikes are more difficult to date. Hopefully the additional pics help. The one thing that stands out is the lettering, which seems different than what I've found in the early 50s. The head badge would be more helpful if that shop didn't open in 1917!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2020)

Looks like the bike shop that originally sold that NW placed their decal underneath the hat in rings decal on the seat tube. Also look at the seat tube to BB joint, it should also be electro-forged verses the hand weld.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 28, 2020)

"26 x 1 3/8 to Fit Schwinn Zephyr Rim". I've never heard of a Schwinn Zephyr Rim. These old bikes are fascinating.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the bike shop that originally sold that NW placed their decal underneath the hat in rings decal on the seat tube. Also look at the seat tube to BB joint, it should also be electro-forged verses the hand weld.



Yeah, that was my shop until 2012! Good run for them. I still see the last owner and might make an inquiry as to when they left the address on the decal. Attached is a pic of the seat tube/bb weld. Appears to be electro. I really appreciate you sending me to that thread. I cross-posted to this one as it looks like they may have another bike to add to the list.

Also sharing a pic of the bike in it's previous location.


----------



## Miq (Jun 28, 2020)

Oilit said:


> "26 x 1 3/8 to Fit Schwinn Zephyr Rim". I've never heard of a Schwinn Zephyr Rim. These old bikes are fascinating.





@Oilit check out the last two tires available for the New World in the 1940 Schwinn Catalog.  Zephyr and Whirlwind tires were available.  




The 1940 Superior (S-6) rims were used with these tires back then and beyond.  Last part on this list:


----------



## Oilit (Jun 29, 2020)

Miq said:


> @Oilit check out the last two tires available for the New World in the 1940 Schwinn Catalog.  Zephyr and Whirlwind tires were available.  View attachment 1220108
> 
> The 1940 Superior (S-6) rims were used with these tires back then and beyond.  Last part on this list:
> View attachment 1220110



So it looks like the Zephyr was 26 x 1-1/4, while the Whirlwind was 26 x 1-3/8? But the picture shows the Zephyr at 26 x 1-3/8. So were there other differences? Maybe we need to have a seance and ask Frank Schwinn to explain.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 29, 2020)

So in other words obsolete tire.  Obsolete rim.  S6 or S5 rims required, relace wheels, and probably Kendas.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 29, 2020)

1motime said:


> So in other words obsolete tire.  Obsolete rim.  S6 or S5 rims required, relace wheels, and probably Kendas.



I'm wondering if one was a 599 bead seat diameter and the other was 597 (like the S-6), but there's no way to tell from the catalog.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 29, 2020)

1motime said:


> So in other words obsolete tire.  Obsolete rim.  S6 or S5 rims required, relace wheels, and probably Kendas.



To clarify, are you saying I may not be able to find contemporary tires to fit the rims?


----------



## 1motime (Jun 29, 2020)

JPKelley5 said:


> To clarify, are you saying I may not be able to find contemporary tires to fit the rims?



That is probably correct.  Have to go to S6 Schwinn rims so Kenda 26x1 3/8" tires can be used.  Not a lot of options if you want stay close to vintage look.


----------



## Miq (Jun 29, 2020)

Sorry. That is not what I was trying to convey. I don’t know who made the tire on JPKeeley’s bike but the rims are S-6 rims.  The Kendas will fit these New World rims.

The S-6 rims on my 41 New World have a stamp inside that says fits 26 x 1 1/4 or 26 x 1 3/8.   The Kendas are designed to work with these odd old rims.


And both sizes of these tires were available back then in the Schwinn catalog as New World tires listed as Zephyr and Whirlwind tires.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 29, 2020)

Miq said:


> Sorry. That is not what I was trying to convey. I don’t know who made the tire on JPKeeley’s bike but the rims are S-6 rims.  The Kendas will fit these New World rims.
> 
> The S-6 rims on my 41 New World have a stamp inside that says fits 26 x 1 1/4 or 26 x 1 3/8   The Kendas are designed to work with these odd old rims.



Thanks all. I'll remove the tires today and see what I find! Not that it's easy to find tires these days. Lots of COVID-era born-again cyclists touring their neighborhood streets on dusty cruisers!


----------



## Miq (Jun 29, 2020)

In stock at Amazon


----------



## 1motime (Jun 29, 2020)

And e-bay.  Different pricing and some are sold in pairs!  Shop for the best deal.  Be mindful that if they go on the rim they are a pain to get centered so they spin evenly!
Part of the fun!


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 29, 2020)

Kenda tires ordered. I broke the bike down today and began to take stock. A few observations/questions/pictures:

- Bike is in significantly better shape than the Western Flyer. It came apart like it was assembled yesterday and, unlike the WF, there is lots of evidence that it was taken care of more recent than 1942. Everything seems original, but well maintained. 
- The bike came with a free earwig in the bb.
- I'm not seeing anything stamped on the rims but given the fit of the original tires I'm sure the Kendas will be fine.
- Awful lot of dark red paint on the frame. Was this a primer or evidence of a respray at some point? The deep blue is a top coat with the red below and bare metal below that. I don't see the glossy bright blue coming back that appears where the chain guard bracket was and in a few other spots. Feel free to tell me I have reason to be more optimistic! 
- I found a few other blacked out parts around the headset and crank/bb. At first I assumed it was rust, but upon cleaning them up they are just matte black.
- Biggest surprise vs. the WF is the weight with everything on the NW so much lighter. Most notably the seat post, which is solid steel on the WF (which I find hilarious).


----------



## 1motime (Jun 29, 2020)

Red is factory  primer.  Weight?  That is why they they were called "lightweights".  In comparsion!


----------



## Miq (Jun 29, 2020)

Great pics @JPKelley5 !  All the parts look in pretty good shape so far.  

There are a bunch of 26 x 1 3/8 inner tubes available.  I've been using the Goodyear ones and they seem to be ok.  There are other ones with puncture slime stuff in them too.



Also the spoke tape that came free with the Kenda K23 tires I bought is junk and too narrow for the S-6 rims.  Since the spoke nipples are offset from side to side, the narrow tape can't possible stay covering all the nipples.  I cut up an old inner tube and made the correct width spoke tape out of that.  

If you ever want to see how I tackled reviving my 41 please check this out: Gramp's 41

The 502 crank is great to see.  That shorter one piece "Ladies" dog leg crank was used on "Mens" New Worlds too.  I think probably because the BB is pretty close to the ground.  





To get a feeling for how your 26 lb New World compares to other vintage and some modern bikes check this out.  How Light Is Your Lightweight?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2020)

1motime said:


> Red is factory  primer.  *Weight?  That is why they they were called "lightweights".  *In comparsion!




They were called lightweights because of the smaller tire size. Why? I have no idea, but that's the real classification back in the day and the bike's classifications have absolutely nothing to do with the weight of the bike.

*Classifications *
Lightweight .....  1-1/4" - 1-3/8" tires
Welterweight ... 1-1/2" tires
Middleweight ... 1-3/4" tires
Balloon ............. 2.125" tires   And no bike manufacturer EVER referred to their Balloon bikes as Heavyweights. NEVER.

@JPKelley5  Is there a number cast on the other side of your crank? Possibly the number 43 or 44 designating the casting date?


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 29, 2020)

Miq said:


> Great pics @JPKelley5 !  All the parts look in pretty good shape so far.
> 
> There are a bunch of 26 x 1 3/8 inner tubes available.  I've been using the Goodyear ones and they seem to be ok.  There are other ones with puncture slime stuff in them too.View attachment 1220742
> 
> ...



Those photos of your 41 rebuild are fantastic!

The Colnago in the background of some of my pics is about 15lbs with race wheels on it. I feel like the rear hub from the WF is half that.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> They were called lightweights because of the smaller tire size. Why? I have no idea, but that's the real classification back in the day and the bike's classifications have absolutely nothing to do with the weight of the bike.
> 
> *Classifications *
> Lightweight .....  1-1/4" - 1-3/8" tires
> ...



 It looks like there should be a date there, but nothing I can discern.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2020)

JPKelley5 said:


> It looks like there should be a date there, but nothing I can discern.
> 
> View attachment 1220877




Oh my, they even forgot to stamp the sand with the AS & CO!  Slackers. lol


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my, they even forgot to stamp the sand with the AS & CO! Slackers. lol




Ha! In the car world they’d call that a Monday build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 29, 2020)

Miq said:


> Great pics @JPKelley5 ! All the parts look in pretty good shape so far.
> 
> There are a bunch of 26 x 1 3/8 inner tubes available. I've been using the Goodyear ones and they seem to be ok. There are other ones with puncture slime stuff in them too.View attachment 1220742
> 
> ...




The spoke tape on the wheels appeared to be original. Where it was worn someone replaced it with black electrical tape, which seemed to do the trick and it was the right width. Clever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 30, 2020)

Rear hub is mess. What’s the consensus (don’t laugh) on degreasing rear hub parts? Nice long soak in Simple Green? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2020)

I use whatever is handy. Gasoline, Kleen Heat, Kerosene or mineral spirits.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 30, 2020)

Acetone, lacquer thinner.  What ever strong solvent that you have.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jun 30, 2020)

1motime said:


> Acetone, lacquer thinner. What ever strong solvent that you have.




I have nearly all of what has been suggested so I’ll just mix them all together. Can’t go wrong! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Jun 30, 2020)

JPKelley5 said:


> I have nearly all of what has been suggested so I’ll just mix them all together. Can’t go wrong!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Everything from the last 2 posts?  You might want to work outside.......


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 30, 2020)

I have heard that a long soak in half water and half simple green works well. I used carb cleaner in a cheap plastic tray and melted the tray to the discs and other parts. Don't do that. LOL. Then wd 40 and a toothbrush...especially on the bearing cages.


----------



## Miq (Jun 30, 2020)

Straight Simple Green works, it just takes longer.  It also doesn’t melt plastic.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 1, 2020)

1motime said:


> Everything from the last 2 posts?  You might want to work outside.......



Don't  worry, I'm not creating some sort of ultra-noxious cocktail  Rear hub is soaking in good old gasoline now. While we're on the topic of soaking, after a light treatment of 0000 and steel wool, I'm thinking the frame, fork, and fenders might be good candidates for an OA bath. I tested a small area of the fork with good results. Any suggestion? Warnings? I was going to build a "tub" using some 2x8s and plastic sheeting.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 1, 2020)

I dunno man. On your "it's blue who knew" post the paint looked pretty good at that point. Sometimes doing less is better.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 1, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I dunno man. On your "it's blue who knew" post the paint looked pretty good at that point. Sometimes doing less is better.




Agreed. I’m done with the paint on the Western Flyer, which was in much worse shape. The OA would be for the NW. Deeper blue and it’s largely intact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 1, 2020)

OA can sometimes strip decals. The New World has some killer decals.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 1, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> OA can sometimes strip decals. The New World has some killer decals.




Was wondering about that. I’d rather have intact decals and sub-optimal paint. Thanks for the heads up - that’s exactly the sort of thing I was looking to hear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 1, 2020)

I can't wait to do an oa bath at some point.... It just has to be the right bike with good paint and surface rust. I'm excited to see how Bob's Elgin is going to turn out.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1930s-elgin.168560/


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> OA can sometimes strip decals. The New World has some killer decals.



I agree.  That bike does not have serious surface rust issues.  Might want to try a simple gentle cleaning first


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> OA can sometimes strip decals. The New World has some killer decals.



I've never had a decal come off with OA. Just curious what bike you were doing that OA took the decal off of? Even Goof Off doesn't normally take them off unless you are getting aggressive. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I've never had a decal come off with OA. Just curious what bike you were doing that OA took the decal off of? Even Goof Off doesn't normally take them off unless you are getting aggressive. V/r Shawn



Hi Shawn. It wasn't my bike. It was a red bike with white decals here on the cabe. (i know not very specific - and buried far too deep in the archives for me to hunt down ).  It wasn't a lot of the decal and I think the guy was happy with the results.... But I wouldn't want to lose any bit of decal. Do you think @JPKelley5 ought to give oa a try on this New World?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Hi Shawn. It wasn't my bike. It was a red bike with white decals here on the cabe. (i know not very specific - and buried far too deep in the archives for me to hunt down ).  It wasn't a lot of the decal and I think the guy was happy with the results.... But I wouldn't want to lose any bit of decal. Do you think @JPKelley5 ought to give oa a try on this New World?




From what I've seen of the bike, I don't think the paint warrants an OA bath. Powdered Bar Keepers Friend, (has OA in it) water and a very fine scotch-brite pad.


















						Before & After
					

Don't take our word for it - see the difference for yourself. Check out these amazing Bar Keepers Friend Before & After pics posted by our loyal customers.




					www.barkeepersfriend.com


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 2, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> From what I've seen of the bike, I don't think the paint warrants an OA bath. Powdered Bar Keepers Friend, (has OA in it) water and a very fine scotch-brite pad.
> 
> View attachment 1222033
> 
> ...




I should clarify - when I say OA I really mean Barkeepers Friend. I’ve been experimenting with soaking smaller parts with good results. It seems to be a good middle ground between WD/0000 and naval jelly, which I’ve found to be too harsh in certain spots. I’ll probably just keep muscling through it with WD. Thanks for the tips!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 2, 2020)

Switching back to the Western Flyer, the pedals are different than the NW and I’m curious if the spindles break down further than what you see in this pic. The bearings are a mess and I’d love to be able to get to them. I’ve searched around with no results. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Jul 2, 2020)

JPKelley5 said:


> Switching back to the Western Flyer, the pedals are different than the NW and I’m curious if the spindles break down further than what you see in this pic. The bearings are a mess and I’d love to be able to get to them. I’ve searched around with no results. View attachment 1222095
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You need to show the end.  If there is a nut you can take apart.  If it has a peened end than not possible


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 2, 2020)

1motime said:


> You need to show the end. If there is a nut you can take apart. If it has a peened end than not possible




Peened. Off to get my toothbrush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 2, 2020)

Upon reassembling the rear hub (New Departure Model D), I stacked exactly twenty.....TWO discs! I’m one un-notched disc short. Not sure if I failed to catch that in the original inventory process or I lost one somewhere between the disassembly and reassembly. In any event, how consequential is the lack of one disc? Keep in mind I live on a hill and my wife will be riding the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Jul 2, 2020)

The number of discs used has changed over time. 22 discs is odd though. Check this thread out.
ND Discs
The important thing is that they stack up close to 3/4”.

If the hub fits together well and you can lock up the rear wheel when you brake, it’s not a big deal.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 2, 2020)

Miq said:


> The number of discs used has changed over time. 22 discs is odd though. Check this thread out.
> ND Discs
> The important thing is that they stack up close to 3/4”.
> 
> If the hub fits together well and you can lock up the rear wheel when you brake, it’s not a big deal.




It is odd...and by that I mean even. It measures up, so we’ll see how they stop once the tires arrive in a couple weeks. Thanks for the link. I was working off of something similar for the reassembly. Rebuilding rear hubs is a fun puzzle. All those years riding coaster brake bikes as a kid I had no idea anything that intricate was inside the hub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Jul 2, 2020)

ND Video  Hundreds of thousands of those hubs were made every year even back in 1936.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 6, 2020)

A little more than one week in and I’m starting the reassembly. Hubs, bb, and headset are rebuilt with no issues. The paint is as far as i can take it. After gently experimenting with WD, a barkeepers friend soak, and naval jelly on small areas, I ended up getting the best results with Flitz in the 5.2oz tube and 0000. As you can see a lot of the paint was lost under the rust but Flitz did the best job of preserving what was there and some of the luster. Aesthetically, the wheels were pretty far gone but structurally sound. I used Flitz in the spokes today and was able to save all but one, which snapped during disassembly. The new spoke will be the only non-OG thing on the bike with the exception of the tires and tubes, which are on the way. Looking forward to a test ride mid-July and already looking for what’s next. These first two bikes have proven to be excellent test cases. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lookin very respectable!


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 6, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Lookin very respectable! View attachment 1224712




Thanks for the help thus far. And as a car guy as much or more than a bike guy, I like the C7! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 17, 2020)

Test ride complete! Hills aren’t really her specialty but otherwise she rolls smooth and straight and is ready for another 80 years or so. Thx for all the help. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Jul 18, 2020)

She looks fantastic !!


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 22, 2020)

Up next!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

